# Pre natal care/good maternity care



## Absin (Sep 18, 2011)

I am moving to Dubai from London with my wife who is 5 months pregnant. Could you share with us the names of Hospitals with good maternity and OB departments and any specific doctors that you may have used. Medical cost are covered by insurance so cost is not a factor. Also, are there any reputed pre natal classes that you may recommend? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I was in Medcare Hospital at Safa Park for spinal surgery recently and they seem to be very busy with deliveries. In the past, the American Hospital has always seemed to be most people's first choice but I think it's also one of the most expensive. One of the most favored gynaes here seems to be Dr. Gertrud Koster from Poly Health Bay Clinic on Al Wasel Road.


----------



## Absin (Sep 18, 2011)

*Thanks BedouGirl, some other names?*



BedouGirl said:


> I was in Medcare Hospital at Safa Park for spinal surgery recently and they seem to be very busy with deliveries. In the past, the American Hospital has always seemed to be most people's first choice but I think it's also one of the most expensive. One of the most favored gynaes here seems to be Dr. Gertrud Koster from Poly Health Bay Clinic on Al Wasel Road.


 Thanks for the name. Have also picked up 3 names from web scan. Dr elsa in city hospital, Dr Helena Taylor from Suliman Al Habib centre and Dr Marcus Pace from Welcare. Does any one have any feedback from having used them?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Am curious - when you say you picked up three names, what do you mean - that you googled them? How did you come to choose these three over all the others in Dubai?one more factor you should consider - traveling to and from appointments. You don't want your pregnant wife to have to travel too far.


----------



## Absin (Sep 18, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Am curious - when you say you picked up three names, what do you mean - that you googled them? How did you come to choose these three over all the others in Dubai?one more factor you should consider - traveling to and from appointments. You don't want your pregnant wife to have to travel too far.


Yes, googled, got lots of feedback from 'expat woman in Dubai' forum as well. Not very scientific but these names appeared several times with good feedback. You have a point on location. Most colleagues stay at jumeira or Marina or meadows. We will decide in about 4 weeks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

That's a pretty good source I would say. Remember if the doctor is not working from a hospital, you will need to discuss which one they use for deliveries. Also, maternity care is one of the most expensive parts of medical insurance cover. Make sure - if you have to pay and claim - that you don't lose a percentage if you go outside the insurer's network.


----------



## Absin (Sep 18, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> That's a pretty good source I would say. Remember if the doctor is not working from a hospital, you will need to discuss which one they use for deliveries. Also, maternity care is one of the most expensive parts of medical insurance cover. Make sure - if you have to pay and claim - that you don't lose a percentage if you go outside the insurer's network.


Thanks for the tip. Will check. Would you have a sense on whether the doctors are really busy and can't give time till a few months? I know this will vary by docs, but what a general sense in Dubai?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Going by Dr. Koster, the more popular they are, the longer you have to wait for an appointment. Also, as your wife would probably be seeing a doctor at the clinic they work from, then the doctor's office would also have to book the delivery suite at the hospital. Generally, each doctor has a relationship with a particular hospital (or, perhaps, more than one). That's why it's generally better to stay within the network, saves lots of paying out of your own pocket and claiming and the hassle of obtaining pre-approvals. Might be worth contacting your HR department to find out a bit more about the cover provided, which hospitals and doctors are on their networks, etc. Then, you can also research from that perspective to help make a decision. Also, you really should be getting your wife involved - at the end of the day, she is really the person who will need to develop the relationship with the doctor. You could find the doctor you consider to be the most technically qualified, etc., and your wife and the doctor do not gel.


----------



## Absin (Sep 18, 2011)

All fair points. Will check with HR department. My sense is they do cover American hospital and Welcare. Not sure how the clinic payments work. And yeah, will get the missus involved else this won't work at all. Was hoping to shrtlist it to 2-3 before she can take over. Thanks


----------

